# Spinnaker sock



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

Are spinnaker socks worth having on a race course? In the past, in dibghys I always just popped the chute from its sailbag. Of course they are easy to repack under way.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

No spinnaker socks are not worth having on a race course. See the other thread.....


----------

